# Chicken Feet vs. Chicken Paws?



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love chicken feet.

i've never heard of chicken paws.

one of our suppliers sells both.

anyone know what the difference is?

i thought a foot was a foot.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

No idea, I think you should find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm... Eating paws sounds.... very sad. :frown: Let us know if you find out what they are.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think they are the same....

in russia, we deep fry them and then put them into water to make soup.....

or we deep fry them so crispy they are awesome to eat as a snack.

in russia, we waste no part of an animal...

but for dogs...chicken feet are rich in chondroitin and glucosamine..and, whilst they are but a snacky kind of food for them....take the nails off or leave the nails on and they are better than bully sticks.


----------



## Gerson (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Magicre,

I just became a member and am very glad to be in this group.

You mentioned about one of your suppliers are selling both 
chicken feet and chicken paws.

It would be highly appreciated if you could help us by giving
the contact information of that supplier. Most of the supplier
we know only sells chicken feet, and we would like to know
more about chicken paws as well.

Thank you for your kind understanding and favorable 
consideration to this request.

With my sincerest regards,

Gerry


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have a local grocery that sells chicken feet, and their packaging calls them chicken "paws". They are the same thing. I buy them pretty regular as snacks for our bunch. I think it's just an attention getting, "cute" sounding name for sales purposes.


----------



## Gerson (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Magicre,

Many thanks for your immediate response with regards to 
the supplier of chicken feet and chicken paws. 

That was what I thought that they are the same.

With my best regards,

Gerson


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

chicken feet are also a Chinese delicacy.



magicre said:


> i think they are the same....
> 
> in russia, we deep fry them and then put them into water to make soup.....
> 
> ...


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have bought both chicken feet and chicken paws. The only difference I noticed was that the "feet" included more of the leg and the "paws" had almost all of the leg removed and included mostly the toes and nails. For people with small breed dogs like myself, the paws make a better treat because they are smaller and use up less of the daily calories allowed.


----------

